# need subs in ct



## NLMCT

i need a sub for 2 lots one located in Waterbury ct and the other in meriden ct. contact me at 203 780 1891


----------



## Broncslefty7

i also need a sub in plainville ct


----------



## simsfire479

Broncslefty7 said:


> i also need a sub in plainville ct


i live in simsbury if you every need help


----------



## Broncslefty7

Ok, I found someone but I'll save your number down just in case. Message me your cell and rates.


----------

